# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Hgh + bacteriostatic water reconstitution..how long good?

## JoeUga07

Hi everyone,
Ive read a lot of different things about reconstituting hgh in regards to bacteriostatic water. Ive seen some say to keep it(bac water) refrigerated and some say to keep it at room temperature. Which one is correct or does it matter? (I do know to keep the hgh refridgerated). Also, I have found most say that once reconstituted, the hgh/bac h20 mix should stay good refridgerated for 2 weeks. Any comments on this practice would also be appreciated. Lastly, once the bac h20 has been tapped, is there a limited time to use it other than the expiration date(the water itself not mixed)? Sorry, i know there are a lot of questions in this one thread, but any answers are much appreciated. Thanks to everyone in advance.

----------


## JoeUga07

Oh yeah, I ask about the duration of bac h20 bc i was just going to get a 30ml bottle of it to use, which is way more than i need but find it abundantly and cheaply in this manner. Thanks again in advance

----------


## GH consumer

The bac water is good up to its date written on it.

When GH is mixed with bac water it will be good for about 10-14 days if in the fridge.

It is recommended to keep the bac water as well in the fridge (just to be on the safe side). There are also opinions that say its better if the water is also cooled when mixing with GH. EIther way the best is to keep GH and bac water in the fridge. No reason to do otherwise.

I also have 20ml bac water vials and keep them cool and use when necessery.

Good Luck

----------


## DCannon

How much gh are you planning on running if 30ml is way too much bac water?

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

I don't refrigerate my bac water. It's just benzol alcohol 9% and water. Really nothing to go bad unless it's expired like GH_Consumer said.

----------


## JoeUga07

> How much gh are you planning on running if 30ml is way too much bac water?


Hey DCannon, my fault for not clarifying. What I had meant to say was 30ml was way to much if the bac h20 had a time frame to be used (i.e. 2 weeks) once it was tapped into not mixed. I read somewhere online that once you had tapped into the bac h20 it had to be used in a certain amount of time, which I now believe to be false, other than using it by the exp date.

----------


## JoeUga07

Thanks for the info GH consumer and LeanGreenMachine!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Bac Water's good for a long time. The BA will prevent the growth of bacteria. Just make sure to swab off the rubber before you extract. The best is to refig the reconstituted HGH. It's good for a couple of weeks. It doesn't mean that it's not good after two weeks. It just means that after two weeks the HGH starts to break down slowly. I the decay is analog not digital. I just reconstitute for about 3 day's usage. Never had any problems.

----------


## JoeUga07

> Bac Water's good for a long time. The BA will prevent the growth of bacteria. Just make sure to swab off the rubber before you extract. The best is to refig the reconstituted HGH. It's good for a couple of weeks. It doesn't mean that it's not good after two weeks. It just means that after two weeks the HGH starts to break down slowly. I the decay is analog not digital. I just reconstitute for about 3 day's usage. Never had any problems.


Thanks ScotchGaurd,
Yeah I think I will just keep the bac h20 and hgh in fridge(already keeping hgh in there). My hgh is in 4iu bottles so I can just mix when needed so they will only even remain mixed for a day or two. Once again thanks for the info!

----------

